# XM radio



## ledfoot (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey, this is probably a stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway. I was reading that it is an option, at least on the 2005 Spec Vs to have XM radio. I have a 2004 Spec V and would love to add this myself without paying the dealer their 200% markup on parts. Does anyone know if the stock radio is XM compatible or does it have to be the Rockford Fosgate stereo for this to work? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

The QR25DE engine doesn't have XM radio available, or any other radio for that matter.

Moved to B15 Chassis.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

go with aftermarket and SIRIUS is IMO the best plus you get howard coming soon


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nissan offers both XM and SIRIUS in our cars now. Since they offer both, I would imagine they are something additional to the existing system without hindering the current system design. They Both cost 400 bucks...for 400 bucks, you can get a headunit now that does not need a box and only need an antenna.


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Nissan offers both XM and SIRIUS in our cars now. Since they offer both, I would imagine they are something additional to the existing system without hindering the current system design. They Both cost 400 bucks...for 400 bucks, you can get a headunit now that does not need a box and only need an antenna.


I had a Sony headunit installed and an XM receiver put on the roof, all done at CircuitCity for approx. $380.00. But, my experience with Circuit city was terrible, so go to Best Buy. And, yeah, get Sirius, I'm going to switch as soon as Stern does, even though I love my XM.

Don't go for the cheap route and get one of those receivers that has to plug into your tapedeck or anything like that. The digital sound is amazing, and is worth the extra $100 or so...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wayn0ka said:


> I had a Sony headunit installed and an XM receiver put on the roof, all done at CircuitCity for approx. $380.00. But, my experience with Circuit city was terrible, so go to Best Buy. And, yeah, get Sirius, I'm going to switch as soon as Stern does, even though I love my XM.
> 
> Don't go for the cheap route and get one of those receivers that has to plug into your tapedeck or anything like that. The digital sound is amazing, and is worth the extra $100 or so...


CC and BB both suck and have no idea how to dis-assemble and especially re-assemble vehicles. The Tweeter around here is the best place to go. NEVER go to Best Buy for installs...


----------



## stubbber (Jan 10, 2005)

*still can't get XM in my 05 pathfinder*



NickZac said:


> Nissan offers both XM and SIRIUS in our cars now. Since they offer both, I would imagine they are something additional to the existing system without hindering the current system design. They Both cost 400 bucks...for 400 bucks, you can get a headunit now that does not need a box and only need an antenna.


I have the Bose System with the 6 disc in dash system in my new pathfinder and they (The dealers) keep telling me the extra part that plugs into the existing radio to make the satellite radio portion work is not yet available for the 05 pathfinder. Just wondering if you might know where I might be able to get one in the Dallas Fort Worth area. 

Thanks


----------

